# Cow Blind



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone use one of these yet? :sniper:

I bought one and it seems kind of shinny.

Anyone modify thiers if so how?

Hammer


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

try a mist of black spray paint over it. almost none just enough to make it flat black.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite marketing lines ever for waterfowl equipment:



> Snow goose & Canada goose hunters have discovered there is no better way to get close to waterfowl than from behind a cow.


http://gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm

You heard it right people, there is NO BETTER WAY. 8)


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Put black fur on it! :roll:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Flocking?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i wanna try wearing our HS mascot costume.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> My favorite marketing lines ever for waterfowl equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious! How could someone let that slip through and into the marketing?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I watched a group of guys using these cow decoys a couple years about and they got alot of birds.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know, but a real black angus kind of has a shine to it.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I have one, didn't get the opportunity to use it much, muddy fields arent fun with these but the one time I used it I had canadas literally flying over the back of the decoy and walked right passed ducks on sheet water, if it wasnt for a truck that spooked the snows I think I coulda got into landing net range. I did give the ol confidence cow a make-over with an airbrush.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

they work in the rain


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

That motel looks familar :lol:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

is that the abu dahbi inn?


----------

